# Tiny pink 'sac' on rpb anal fin



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I've noticed something on one of my rbps, and its just been there a couple days. Halfway down (or up, its in the middle) of the anal fin there is what looks like a little pink sac stuck where the anal fin meets the body. It is sticking out to one side (meaning you can see it on one side of the fish but not the other) What the crap can that be? Its not poop.

I tried taking pictures of it for like 10 minutes but this was seriously the best I could do (I'm no photo expert.)


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Nobody has any idea of what it can be?


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

i can barely see it =\


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

your p is ovulating.. it's crappin out eggs.

sike, i dunno, i'm surprised no has responded yet saying "yeh, this happened to my p also". how do p's normally breed anyways? good luck, i hope they are eggs and not some type of growth.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

kinda hard to tell from the photo..see if you can get a clear pix of it..i will move this to the disease forum..get more hits there


----------



## Pondscum (Sep 25, 2003)

Without a better picture, I can only guess that it may be a hookworm?


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

A slightly better picture.

It's a pinkish 'sac' looking thing.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

its a boy :laugh:

no, really i think it is some kinda parisite hitching a ride on him, id just get parasite clear by jungle labs, they sell it at walmart, and that should take care of it


----------

